
Wearable device from Stanford measures cortisol - “the stress hormone” (2018) - mettamage
https://news.stanford.edu/2018/07/20/wearable-device-measures-cortisol-sweat/
======
mettamage
Why I post this: people are unaware of how stressed they are. Some of these
people really need more awareness because chronic stress is a terrible thing.
A wearable could be a solution.

Edit/disclosure: I edited the title a bit to make it more clear to people who
never heard of cortisol. I added “the stress hormone”.

